# Ice Cream Machine Help



## spuddaddy (Jan 13, 2005)

I am looking to buy a new ice cream Machine the old one I had was about a 2 qt and I think it was french can anyone recomend a nice one ?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Our place has a Paco Jet and I am in love with this toy! It is pricey, so may not be feasible unless you plan to use it a bit, but it sure saves time if you want several different flavors of fresh ice cream/sorbet regularly.
It is about the size of a large coffee maker, so it sits on your counter top. You make your anglaise, fruit puree, whatever and freeze it over night in a container. Then when you want the ice cream, you "spin" it right in the container. It is ready in about 2-3 minutes. There is very little cleaning involved, unlike the standard machine where you need to run quite a bit of water through. Very easy to use and clean! And you can control how much air you want pumped into the mix. 
After working several years with a standard Taylor machine, I didn't believe this kind of thing was possible.


----------

